# Water Caterpillar? (Picture Heavy)



## BearMitten (Jan 17, 2013)

Let me begin with my arrival home today. I came home at about 7pm I had worked for about 10 hours today on some miscellaneous construction carpentry jobs and had not turned on my aquarium lights this morning at 3:30 am or so when I awoke. Yesterday I had worked late and the lights had been on for a good portion of the day so I thought I would rest the fish and plants and leave them off. I flip the lights on and bam see that one of my water wisterias has been snacked on quite alot in the last 12 hour. 









I then proceeded to observe the damage that had been done and I saw that the red plant which I am not even sure of [I had gotten a pack of plant bulbs from petsmart. (What plant is this started from what looks like a chestnut?)] has grown quite quickly in the last 3 days and one of the wisteria leaves has fallen into its center. To my amazement I saw, what I would only describe as a furry tentacle, reach out grab part of the wisteria leaf and pull it closer...At this time I was beginning to think some of the sealant sprays I had used today may be affecting me haha.
I just assumed that the little tentacle was one of the new stems of the red plant and could possibly have brushed up against the fallen wisteria leaf and brushed it with its fibers or something. As for my wisteria being eaten I simply blamed "Midas" my apple who I had heard potentially can eat plants.

After eating some dinner I returned to my tank and proceeded to take out some of the floating plant debris and so I grabbed this wisteria leaf. It appeared that the leaf was almost like a little envelope and inside contained a space....and in that space....there was......a caterpillar!




























Is this a normal occurrence?
Has anyone ever heard of this?
Keep it in mind that nothing I have in the moment ever went through QT and I know that that is risking the consequences of the fish and aquarium gods but I am just starting my collection of fish holding devices and have been unable to procure such items before this time.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

That is very interesting I personally have no idea hopefully someone can answer your questions.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

http://sunsite.ualberta.ca/Projects/Aquatic_Invertebrates/?Page=42&com=

I've always wanted to see one of these! envy


----------



## BearMitten (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, quite interesting, thanks for the link Aokashi. What should I do with it? He is in his own leaf envelope in a separate container.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

id throw him back in the tank and watch him grow and see what he turns into,buy him a few cheap plants to munch on,youll probly never see one again


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

most likely will grow into a moth ^___^ 
i would put it in its own little container in the tank and feed it a more affordable diet! lol


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Or ship it to aokashi who would worship it like a golden idol...  kidding...
*sorry aokashi I'm just playing ;-)" Not to be mean or anything but the little bugger is a wee bit peculiar...I wonder what would happen if it was in a tank with bold or aggressive fish like cichlids...Anyway sorry that my morbid curiosity brought that up, I am sure that it's lucky to have been found by you now it has it's own little kingdom with a never ending feast lol. It would be interesting to see it in its "adult" stage and an approximate lifespan.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Yeah I'd put it in something and watch it to see what it becomes!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

PaulO said:


> Or ship it to aokashi who would worship it like a golden idol...  kidding...
> *sorry aokashi I'm just playing ;-)" .


Nah, I'd feed itto my betta


----------



## BearMitten (Jan 17, 2013)

Atlas ate it....


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Lol


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Lol I love betta's. I had a baby snail escape into my 10 gallon and within the first 15 hours Nix had eaten it shell and all.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Yummy


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Well it was an interesting fella, may it...crawl and eat in water caterpillar heaven and stuff...


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Lol that's cute he probably thought it was a yummy treat.


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

haha, and here i was checking to see if it turned into something. Got eaten already!


----------

